# 2 Gunmetal R32's for sale



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Couple of private owners that have to sell quick.


http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7291260&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------

